# smoked shrimp



## tom 178 (Jul 27, 2014)

I had 12 left over from making ABTs, so I stuck them in the smoker with a little olive oil and some rub. 20 minutes later I pulled them. The temp. was going up to 225* after the door was open to put the ABTs and some fatties in so it was about 180* but climbing to 220*. They were just how I like them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















shrimpdone_zpsaaa7e3c9.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jul 27, 2014


















ImageABTshrimpfatty2_zps7966fd71.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jul 27, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

Great looking shrimp, Tom. Nice Job on those ABT's too!


----------



## tom 178 (Jul 27, 2014)

BA_LoKo thanks for the post that said how to do these!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Thanks Bobank03 here is a link to the ABTs

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/167147/my-first-abts


----------



## okiedave (Aug 3, 2014)

Where did you find those skewers?  They're neat!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 4, 2014)

Beautiful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## tom 178 (Aug 4, 2014)

I got the skewers at Home Depot


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2014)

That's a Fine Looking Mess-O-Treats!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty Stuff!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## knifebld (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks awesome Tom, well done!


----------

